# Coot atv 4x4 for sale



## Dan DeBerry

Coot amphibious 4x4 with twisting/articulating steel bodies. 12 hp Tecumseh motor. Very rare to find a Coot in this incredible showroom condition. Custom items include dual WARN 3000lb winches (front and back), stainless steel 6 gallon gas tank, custom roll bar/s, all new u-joints, rebuilt transmission with two speeds forward and one reverse, hand and foot throttle, new wheels with new Super Swamper tires, and original military tires which are in great shape. All new chain, belt/s,wiring, etc. Two wheel steering. Green with black trim. Rare, Beautiful, Awesome machine. Will climb straight up and operates in deep water, snow, sand, mud, rocks, etc. Top speed around 25 mph. Original shop manual included. Extremely capable machine. $3,450.00 OBO 916-372-2207 or 916-903-3751. No e-mails please. (01/19/2012)


----------



## Cowboy

Pictures would be helpfull.


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is it located?


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Where is it located?


 California going by the area code.


----------



## Dan DeBerry

The Coot is located at my home in West Sacramento CA. I would have no way to ship it to another location.....I am new to the Forum and haven't figured out how to post pictures.


----------



## Av8r3400

An example of a "Coot".


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i never thaught about it a coot with mattracks would be kind of cool


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Sounds like a cool toy to have, but just a bit too far from home to really justify the added expense.


----------

